# Hidden Charges By Magazine Subscriptions



## fmdog44 (Jul 30, 2021)

Looked at one of credit card bills Wednesday to see two charges done one for $29. and another for $56 both renewed subscriptions. I called to have them cancelled. On one the automated voice came back saying "Congratulations you can now receive 16 weeks of  SI the magazine I just cancelled for the low price of only $2! Once the 16 weeks have expired you will automatically be re-subscribed for one year at the going rate. Do you agree to accept?" I think I am done subscribing to magazines as this is not the first time this has happened. I keep a file on expiration dates for just this reason.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 30, 2021)

Ha! Ha!  They got you by "the short and curlies" for sure.  Over the years many, rather shady companies have been trying to get you on their automatic renewal scam.  I really hate this business approach for the following reasons:
1. In a year, you might not want this service anymore.
2. If you want to cancel there is always a hassle.
3. They are hoping you might die and the automatic renewal will just keep going on and on until your estate finds out and that might be a year or more.
4. To cancel you might end up talking to a super aggressive salesperson somewhere in India.

I do have automatic bank withdrawals for hydro, rent and phone service but they are all local and they are services that I need.  There is a difference.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2021)

I learned the hard way,    that magazine subscriptions  are about the _hardest thing ever_ to cancel  ...     I had one a few years ago that took 6 or 7 months of battling,  before I won out...  never again!

If  they have your credit card information,  they feel they can ignore you,   and continue with their shoddy practices.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 8, 2021)

And this is why I always use virtual credit card  (VCC) numbers for those types of things. With VCCs you set the amount and expiration date. Citibank has gone from making it a max of 12 months to 2 months. But no matter... if the amount is for the original purchase price, the merchant can't put another charge on it. For so called "free" trial subscriptions, I use a VCC that is set at $1 because I know the companies do put a temporary charge of $1 on the card just to make sure the account is valid. Citibank and Bank of America are the only card companies that I know of that have VCCs.  Years ago when I had a BOA card, they called theirs Shop Safe. Also once the number is used for a retailer, no other retailer can use it.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 8, 2021)

I recently tried to cancel a magazine subscription that costs $70 for 12 weeks as soon as I said no more ..they said oh we can give it to you for $12 for the 12 weeks makes me wonder what their up to sound like a I have every right to be suspicious of their “good offer “
The magazine is called New Idea I’m sick to death of the stories about the Royals ( Meagan and Harry )
Your card sounds like a excellent idea @OneEyedDiva I will have to ask my bank if they have any similar accounts for the likes of Magazine house subscriptions.
We have Citibank in Australia or at least we used to unless it’s been taken over by one of the other “ Big 4 “ banks


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 8, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I recently tried to cancel a magazine subscription that costs $70 for 12 weeks as soon as I said no more ..they said oh we can give it to you for $12 for the 12 weeks makes me wonder what their up to sound like a I have every right to be suspicious of their “good offer “
> The magazine is called New Idea I’m sick to death of the stories about the Royals ( Meagan and Harry )
> Your card sounds like a excellent idea @OneEyedDiva I will have to ask my bank if they have any similar accounts for the likes of Magazine house subscriptions.
> We have Citibank in Australia or at least we used to unless it’s been taken over by one of the other “ Big 4 “ banks


Glad you found the information helpful Kadee. Thank you. Hopefully your bank offers the service. Let me know. I don't understand why other large banks in the U.S. (Chase, TD Bank, Wells Fargo) don't offer VCCs, at least not that I know of.


----------

